# My V has an obsession with...



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden has a terrible obsession/addiction to stealing clothes hangers. He cannot go into the basement/laundry room without hopping up to grab a hanger so he can run around with it like a madman. Anyone else have a thieving V for something weird?


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol! That is so funny! We are the standard socks, shoes, occasional tshirt, bath mat, cat bed, paper products.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Clothing, clean or dirty and especially first thing when she wakes up in the morning. She will search frantically throughout our bedroom to see if daddy left any pjs, socks or anything within reach. If he remembered to put it up high, she will try to jump to get it or sit there and bark staring at the item. If she does find something, she usually jumps in the bed shaking it in his face and then jumps off the bed and races around. It takes a few minutes to get it back and most always involves a treat in the kitchen.

Yesterday, my husband had taken off his socks and stuffed them behind him on the couch temporarily so she would not grab them. She came up to him all sweet and was snuggling and nuzzling all up against him. As she slyly pulled away, you guessed it, both socks in the mouth. It was all a ploy! 

It seems they all love to tear up paper and eat sticks.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mine was obsessed with the broom... get out the broom and try... I mean give it my best shot... to sweep the kitchen or the patio... for..get..it!! 
Come to find out... the pup was obsessed with the broom before she left the breeder at 8 wks... because the breeder used to sweep the wood chips back into the puppy pen, and all the pups would play chase the broom...
when I told her the dog had an attachment to the broom....... ha ha she just laughed!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Definitely shoes. Scout will search them out just to have something in her mouth. She then does the typical wiggly butt dance all the while looking so pleased with herself. Silly girl.


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, Kimber is obsessed with the poisonous palm tree seeds/berries in our backyard. Discovered this quickly in time to realize he would have to be let out on leash until we get them cut down. A pain and sad that he can't run free back there, but better safe than sorry as he has no clue and thinks its another ball to chase.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing terribly weird. He loves picking up the biggest stick he can find on our walks. Empty bottles, particularly milk jugs. And he'll come running if he hears you getting ice out of the freezer!

The clothes hangers is one I've never heard of before! That's hilarious.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Yep empty bottles and empty plastic milk cartons, cheapest toys ever! Also the logs in the fire (decorative, not hot!) which he is rapidly turning into woodchips... 

Flip flops are his weakness - cue wiggly bum dance. His joy is so infectious it's quite hard to even be cross!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Schnoozer's long orange tail! (cat)


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Reeka loves towels for some reason. Towels and socks are her #1 and #2 go to everytime. Especially if someone walks through our door she looks around frantically for a towel to get.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Isaac loved plastic hangers! I don't even know why we bothered buying toys. His favorite items growing up were socks, hangers, my yoga mat strap and any kind of pajama pant strings (while we were wearing them). I think half of his pictures have a sock and a hanger next to him.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley loved hangers too, but we had to poo poo that because he started cracking them with his teeth and was tearing them apart faster than we could get them away and we couldn't risk him swallowing it. Chuck is shoes. That's how he greets everyone. Take your shoes off when you get home and he steals one. Out in the yard you have to watch out because he will try to take them off your feet and he always steals one to take to bed. :-\


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

The worst for me was when Isaac would steal the welcome rug from the front door, drag it all the way to the living room and get cozy with it on our beige colored sofa. We had to lose the rug for the whole winter season. Thankfully he outgrew this.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Stand tall Sir CopperTopper age 18

You out earned them all

He needed help his last picture before the mercy shot of death

He helped all of us raw real remote 

Obsession's were giving His all to us


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

Tennis balls golf balls and recyclables


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Scout is obsessed with training and going for walks. Anytime I move she wants to "work". 

Also, if I go anywhere near any items that are strap-like or string-like (similar to a leash/collar) then she gets really excited and goes to the door to get suited up for a walk. She will also nudge the collar, run to me, and repeat. :


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Lizards. Our Maddie hunts them day and night in the yard. I am sure that we now have the fastest lizards on the planet after a few generations of natural selection.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is obsessed with hunting down the critters that dare to come into his yard... squirrels, birds, rabbits, chipmunks, the occasional possum, and sometimes even insects. ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash has an obsession to chewing on anything soft - he doesn't destroy it, just likes to nibble on it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnqcTTSgs-E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Footballs- he can't pick them up with his mouth but he headbutts and kicks them.

He stole a ball from a group of lads playing football once and they couldn't get it back off him for 20 mins!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Birds! 

Mac either watches them out the window or from the back yard or chases chases chases.

Nothing else exists if he can hear or see a bird.


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Never socks, shoes or underwear. However Gus loves taking pony tail bands off my wife's night stand, he never chews them he just brings them to her as if she forgot to grab it when she gets out of bed. Also Gus loves the garbage but never eats anything from it, he just takes the food out and sets it on the floor then hides under the table. We have begun to think he has a conscious because he never goes through with chewing or eating anything. Instead he usually slowly walks over to us with his head down and something in his mouth. Dirty rags can be tough to resist too


----------



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

Meg will pick up anything so she can dance round you wiggling her bum its just so cute


----------

